# Pasha lake ontario canada



## Finman1 (Apr 23, 2009)

EyeTracker and I went with two other guys to Pasha Lake Fish Camp ran by Chad Thompson. It is about an 18 hour ride to get there through some beautiful country north of Lake Michigan. This was a week long adventure with 5 different lakes. Basically, they are fly-in lakes that you get to by 4wheel drive and hiking. Some of the roads are pretty rough, but the fishing was worth it. LOTS of large Pike. EyeTracker caught a 39" pike on the last day and passed my biggest pike at 36". Lots in the 30-32 range. The walley lake was awesome too. Most in the 18-20" range, but again, LOTS of fish. Hard to say how many, too many to count. I'm having trouble getting pics to upload and will try later. Basically, if you are looking for an adventure and some fishing in bear and moose country. Check out Pasha Lake's website. If you go, you better be in shape and have a good 4WD truck.


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Finally added some pictures.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

That sounds like a fantastic trip. I'm heading up to the French River in 5 weeks for some much needed fishing time. If we have close to the same catch as you, we will be very happy. What types of lures were working for you?


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Crankbaits that look like a perch worked well, as well as rattletraps, and chartruese daredevil spoons with orange diamonds.


----------

